# Hydor eth 200w power consumption



## gerlewis (14 Jul 2009)

Hi guys,

I have the Hydor eth 200w heater for my tank.

Is there anyway of working out the watts used for heating my 95l tank to 26 degree?

I know my lights are 25, and my filter is 32, but am unsure of the heater.

Thanks for any help


----------



## AdAndrews (14 Jul 2009)

isnt it just 200w regardless, however the higher the temp, the longer it needs to be on for.


----------



## gerlewis (14 Jul 2009)

ah, that makes sense. It has a red light when its on, I guess I could time it over a 5 mins period, and do the maths.

Thanks


----------



## Egmel (19 Jul 2009)

You can get a electricity meter which plugs in between a plug and a socket that will tell you how much electricity something uses.  Don't forget that it wont be constant throughout the year, mine is hardly on during the summer.


----------



## squiggley (19 Jul 2009)

Egmel said:
			
		

> You can get a electricity meter which plugs in between a plug and a socket that will tell you how much electricity something uses.  Don't forget that it wont be constant throughout the year, mine is hardly on during the summer.




I borrowed one from my local library


----------



## vauxhallmark (20 Jul 2009)

It just depends on the rate of heat loss from your aquarium (a function of surface area divided by litres), and the temperature difference between the desired temperature of the tank and its surroundings. The first is constant for your tank, so the only variable is the room temperature.

It will take more energy to maintain the tank at 24 degrees if the room is 16 degrees than it would if the room is 20 degrees.

The size of the heater doesn't make any difference (as long as it's strong enough to raise the water to the desired temperature). If you had a 400W heater it would just be on for half the time your 200W one is.   

So the electricity consumption is going to go up and down as the room's temperature changes - unless, of course, the room is held at exactly the same temperature all year round. Unless your room is air conditioned, your heater will probably hardly ever be on at the moment, so not a lot of point looking at it.

Good luck with any measurements or calculations. If you can't find  the answer, don't worry about it too much - a 96l aquarium won't be taking much power to maintain it at 25 degrees in a normal heated room.

Let us know if you find anybody who's done the calculations for us!!

Best regards,

Mark


----------



## vauxhallmark (20 Jul 2009)

http://www.algone.com/energy_consumption.php

according to this link a 120l tank takes about 110 kilowatt hours per year to heat to 22 degrees, 440 kilowatt hours per year. Fairly useless to work with, as room temperature not supplied. But assuming the figures are about right, you could guess your tank would use about 3/4 of that per year.

Sorry not to be a lot of help - I haven't got the time to look it up and calculate it right now. Should n't be too hard though.

Mark


----------



## GreenNeedle (20 Jul 2009)

substrate can make a difference too guys!!!

Have you ever felt the warmth of a compost substrate when used?  So dependent on the type of substrate I would guess that could also help add a few degrees.

AC


----------

